# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  انتقال فایل EXcel به دیتابیس sql server 2008 r2

## mehdi0020

سلام دوستان میخواستم ببینم آیا راهی وجود داره که بدون کد نویسی بتونم فایل excel به دیتابیس انتقال بدم یا حداقل داخل خود sql کوئری بنویسم و نیازی به برنامه نوسی نداشته باشه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
بله 
هم میتونید از Linked Server استفاده کنید
هم میتونید از Import/Export استفاده کنید. 
برای اطلاعات تکمیلی این لینک میتونه کمکتون کنه

----------

